# Pc output to TV



## jwhite8086 (Feb 4, 2007)

Would it be better to connect my Pc to the TV with dvi to RGB adapter or the s video to componet adapter?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

DVI to RGB is higher quality then S Video to component.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Mike P. said:


> DVI to RGB is higher quality then S Video to component.


By a mile...and a half.


----------



## warpdrive (May 6, 2007)

eugovector said:


> By a mile...and a half.


More like about 10 miles. 

SVideo is NTSC signal that will be hardly readable text with any resolution greater than 640x480.


----------



## jwhite8086 (Feb 4, 2007)

What about the output on the xbox 360 componet or rgb or i think theres a hdmi for the older 360s?


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

jwhite8086 said:


> What about the output on the xbox 360 componet or rgb or i think theres a hdmi for the older 360s?


The new 360's all have HDMI which would be the best choice. 

For older 360's using the VGA output would be best if your TV can handle a 1080p VGA connection since it will let you also upconvert SD DVD's with CSS copy protection (most purchased DVDs). IIRC you can use RGB colorspace with VGA and they make VGA to RGB adapter cables.


----------



## jwhite8086 (Feb 4, 2007)

thanks I did mean the vga cable


----------



## jwhite8086 (Feb 4, 2007)

Is there a HDMI cable I can use on my older 360


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

jwhite8086 said:


> Is there a HDMI cable I can use on my older 360


Yep, it'll set you back about $100 though, and no reports on how well it works. Not worth it in my opinion:

http://www.engadget.com/2007/12/19/madcatzs-xbox-360-hdmi-conversion-kit-up-for-pre-order/


----------

